# 8/05 Belmar report



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Wife and I went to Belmar and decided to some lax fishing at the shark river by the tennis courts. Stopped of Fishermen's Den then did some scoping at the marina searching for any bait fish swimming around. More then a few fishermen fishing the marina but none catching from what I saw. Stayed there about 30 minutes with my cast net on hand and was looking for them peanuts.

Bought a bag of " O "squid from the chinese mart ( just cut one side of the ring squid and you are good to go) and some gulp swim baits so decided to head out to the area by the tennis courts just to soak some bait. Did'nt get the rods out yet decided instead to scope the area and to see what was happening in the shallows. Had my cast net in tote and went from one end to the other just looking for anything worth casting at. 

Went to the far side and there they were litterally tons of them peanuts and just the right size as well. Casted a few times and caught me more then I needed and started giving the locals some of my catch. I did'nt nbring my portable livewell so i just kept a dozen or so and livelined them on my rods. Noth too much happening. Too much algae in the bottom.

Decided to head over to the marina and try for some fluke. Had one good hit but was too patient and ended up not setting the hook on the good hit. Saw 5 shorts caught and a few robins. There were plenty of snappers caught but I wasn;t too much interested in catching them. Since the wife was with me I did'nt want to go all out. Just fished the shark river and didn't venture out to the front or the inlet. 

The weather was great and we got some sun.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z229/KT_UMCP/DSCN3672.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z229/KT_UMCP/DSCN3671.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Good to hear you had a good time out with your wife. Can't wait to come back up there when fishing picks up in the fall.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

nice report... sorry u got skunked... but hey i hear peanut bunker taste just like sardines!


----------

